# Background Check Questions



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

I recently Signed up for UberX and have completed my profile and everything and I keep getting a message when I log on saying my account has not been activated yet, I have emailed support multiple times and get the same exact email back stating I need to finish my background check to use the drop down menu and click on background and complete it....I have told them I do not have a button for the background check in my dashboard anywhere and have searched everywhere on my dashboard and then some...any advice?? Every time I go to my dashboard I get this message(see attached) and below is the email I keep getting from Uber help. Thanks!!!!




"

Nelsie (Uber)

Jun 24, 16:14

Hi Joshua,

Happy to help with your application.

It looks like the next step to keep your app moving is to submit the Background Check Consent Form.

You can do this by logging into your Partner Dashboard . From the menu, select ‘Background Check’ and complete the consent form. The background check will take at least 7-10 days to process, and we’ll let you know as soon as we hear back.

Background checks are an important part of our screening and quality process and you can learn more about that here:


If you’d like to get ahead of the process, you can complete some additional steps such as uploading your required vehicle documents, selecting your phone type (use a personal device or rental from Uber), and completing the informational videos.

Best,

Nelsie"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Did you upload your documents? License, registration and insurance. You can do that online or on yiur phone through the app and they must be pictures.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

There are 2 types of logging on. Logging on or going online thru the app to drive OR logging on to your account dashboard to see your summaries, pay statements, profile, uploaded docs, etc

Seems like u are trying to log on as a driver to drive but u are not activated yet. Try logging on to your dashboard here (use your browser not the app):

https://www.uber.com/log-in

Let us know if u can get in


----------



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

I finally received an email with a direct link to the background check consent form so I got that taken care of finally, I have all my docs uploaded but for some reason it keeps rejecting my License which I don't understand as it is a perfect scan of my license off my scanner, I have reloaded it again to see if it gets approved this time, lol. Thanks for the help!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

With that face, i too would reject your lisence...lol..j/k

Try uploading a cell phone pic of your lisence.


----------



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

lol, thanks......I did upload a cell pic to see if it will work..thanks i think j/k


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Josh Penuel did you have to submit for Hirease or Checkr background check?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> did you have to submit for Hirease or Checkr background check?


I think Uber manages who they send the background check to ... they did on mine 6+ months ago. But maybe the process it has changed.


----------



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

Checkr is who i was sent through


----------



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

So I got cleared and will begin driving asap, Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## UberHouston (Jul 3, 2015)

Josh, I am sitting in the same boat, how long did it take you? I was given the link for both the Hirease and Checkr forms because I had no background check icon to click on my dashboard. I had to submit to Checkr proof of drivers history over 1 year (I just moved from MN to TX so new license didn't have my history obviously) I submitted it as it asked but have not heard anything in a week's time.


----------



## Josh Penuel (Jun 22, 2015)

Honestly it took me about 7 days before I was cleared to drive with Uber, I didn't get a text or email just happened to try and log on and I had to agree to a couple of things and was able to go online and start driving. Good luck!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Josh Penuel, Please read your Partnership Agreement. You have *30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## UberHouston (Jul 3, 2015)

Josh Penuel said:


> Honestly it took me about 7 days before I was cleared to drive with Uber, I didn't get a text or email just happened to try and log on and I had to agree to a couple of things and was able to go online and start driving. Good luck!!


Thanks! So did you login to the dashboard or the Uber Partners app to see it? When did you get your TNC license? Or maybe that is just for Houston.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Josh Penuel said:


> Honestly it took me about 7 days before I was cleared to drive with Uber, I didn't get a text or email just happened to try and log on and I had to agree to a couple of things and was able to go online and start driving. Good luck!!


You welcome and good luck.

Its a; " swim or drown business".

If im in Osprey, ill hit you up if you want to go fishing.


----------



## southwest (Sep 20, 2016)

so i uploaded my drivers history rms n my crim check wats the background check ?? or is it covered by them??


----------

